
Twitter does not delete data, even though you deleted it - mikulabc
---
Deleted tweet:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;mikulabeutl&#x2F;status&#x2F;981142746487455744<p>Proof of Original tweet: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;hjlSh9z.png<p>Proof of deletion simply by clicking on the above link.<p>---
Data still exists, see below for...<p>Shorturl generated in the post: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;t.co&#x2F;lPsqZ8Mmn0<p>Image within post: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pbs.twimg.com&#x2F;media&#x2F;DZ24F_tW0AAVcO3.jpg
======
onion2k
Deleting things at scale is hard. There are good technical reasons why
associated data (the short URL and the image) wouldn't be deleted at the same
time as the tweet. If the link and the image are still visible in a few days
time _then_ I'd be concerned.

------
loceng
Well, here's the thing. I create a service that actually deletes the content,
yet someone else who had access to your tweet/post saved a copy of it -
through a screenshot, a backup, copy/paste. Should they allowed to have that?
Are they allowed to take a pencil/pen and write down what you wrote, so they
can remember it for themselves - and reference it later?

